# Internet cuts out when phone rings



## Kimdabrim (Apr 6, 2012)

In my house we have ADSL2 Bigpond broadband internet and a Thomson TG782T modem/router and its been in my brother's room for a while and lately I've really been noticing the slow internet so I moved the modem/router to the kitchen as I figured it would give everyone an equal connection.

The modem has a cable that goes to a DSL splitter and there is also a cable that goes from the phone to the splitter. On the other side of the splitter is a cable that goes to the wall socket. The cables that go from the phone and modem/router are short and the one from the splitter to the wall socket is quite long. The modem/router and the phone are right next to each other.

I was playing COD on the Xbox and I noticed that at the time my Mum was on the phone I got the disconnect message. The connection kept settling but then a second later disconnecting and this happened frequently until she hung up the phone.

What can I do to stop the internet cutting out?

Thankyou.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I assume you are connecting to the router wirelessly?
Is the phone wireless?

If so the router and phone should not be next to each other

There should also be a line filter on the line going to the phone. Doesn't sound like there is one unless the splitter has a "phone" socket.


----------



## Kimdabrim (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah the Xbox connects to the modem router wirelessly and the DSL splitter has a modem and phone socket on one side and wall socket on the other side. Also the phone is wireless.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The wireless phone should be as far from the wifi router as possible. They both use the 2.4ghz wifi range.

I would suggest replacing the filter/splitter. Phone ringing cutting off internet is a sign the filter has failed.


----------

